# Vehicle Spotting Services



## BeanOFish

gunrod said:


> Anyways here's one for the list.
> Skip Shuttle Service (989)348-1911. Ask for Skip. He does the Au Sauble River covering North Branch, South Branch, and the Upper Au Sable.
> He has someone come with him so all you have to do is tell him the put in point and take out point and he takes care of the rest. Outstanding service.


Skip also does the upper Manistee, used him the past weekend. He does a great job.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

BeanOFish said:


> Skip also does the upper Manistee, used him the past weekend. He does a great job.


Are you sure? Skip lives over by the south branch. I can't imagine anyone driving that far. Maybe you used someone out of Skips Sports Store?


----------



## quack head

MioMuddler said:


> Bob Linsenman's AuSable Angler has a spotting service as well. He'll handle either upstream or downstream stretches from Mio. Very reasonable prices too. 989-826-8500


You can craoss the street to the hotel as well, just about any time of night. I for get the guys name that owns the place but he has spotted me when Bob's shop was closed, same prices too.

So if you get up there after 4:30 and Bobs closed you can stil get in a night float.


----------



## FlySoundGuy

gunrod said:


> If you know of a reliable spotting service please post it below so that members have a source when heading out to the rivers. Please include a city or major rivers that the spotter services.


Could you please tell me what a spotting service does or is , thank you
I think I need one.


----------



## gunrod

A company that picks up your vehicle at the launch and moves it to the take out for you so your car is waiting for you.


----------



## FlySoundGuy

_Thanks gunrod_, _that is just what I need_


----------



## gunrod

Anytime. If you find someone not on the list please post their number.


----------



## itchn2fish

Is anyone spotting in the Grand Rapids, Kent/Ottawa County area for the Grand River or Rouge River? If not, I would be willing to provide this service. 
Would I require any special licensing/certification or any other requirements?
Eric Nummerdor
Cell # 616 834-6179


----------



## pryal74

That's pretty cheap. We pay about the same here in the U.P.


----------



## feedinggrounds

I have been spotting on the Rifle for a couple of years now, Skidway area and upstream. Dan 989-915-4847


----------



## Whats His Face

WILDCATWICK said:


> Car Spotting (Pere Marquette River)
> 
> Baldwin Creek Motel (231) 745-4401
> Tarry Motel (231) 745-3137
> Baldwin Canoe (231) 745-4669 www.baldwincanoe.com
> Whats His Face's Outpost (231) 898-4231 email us at - [email protected]
> Ivans Canoe (231) 745-3361


*Whats his faces outpost has a NEW e-mail and changed name to
VETERANS CAR SPOTTING*
[email protected]. IS THE NEW E-MAIL
ALL spots are $20 and a portion of EVERY SPOT GOES TO HELP VETERANS
the woulded warrior program AND the GR home for Veterans.


----------



## Whats His Face

WILDCATWICK said:


> Car Spotting (Pere Marquette River)
> 
> Baldwin Creek Motel (231) 745-4401
> Tarry Motel (231) 745-3137
> Baldwin Canoe (231) 745-4669 www.baldwincanoe.com
> Whats His Face's Outpost (231) 898-4231 email us at - [email protected]
> Ivans Canoe (231) 745-3361


*Whats his faces outpost has a NEW e-mail and changed name to
VETERANS CAR SPOTTING*
[email protected]. IS THE NEW E-MAIL
ALL spots are $20 and a portion of EVERY SPOT GOES TO HELP VETERANS
the wounded warrior program AND the GR home for Veterans.


----------



## Whats His Face

rcdan-o said:


> What is a fair price to pay for spotting????


On the PM river veterans car spotting, all spots are $20 no matter the distance. Call 231 898-4644
a portion of mony goes to help Veterans, wounded warrior program and the GR home for Veterans.


----------



## fishingfred22250

Riverside Resort on the Muskegon river at Croton dam. 
231-652-1292. Ask for Candace. Here's the web site. 
www.riverside-resort.net/

Great place to stay as well!! Candace has owned/operated for 17 years. Lots of local guides as well.


----------



## feedinggrounds

feedinggrounds said:


> I have been spotting on the Rifle for a couple of years now, Skidway area and upstream. Dan 989-915-4847


Still offering vehicle spot service on the Rifle, with additional # 989-942-1332, Dan can text also on last # Real time river conditions. spot fees, $20 up to m-55 $25 up to state park or down to Moffit bridge. Also have a cabin rental, with private lake fishing, rowboat provided. Skidway Area.


----------



## lastflight

I am doing a weekend float on the upper/mid Manistee in August. I am looking for a car spotter who services the 131 and Mesick area. Anyone have any leads on who may do this? I saw a few posts in this thread for nearby areas, but some posts are getting close to 10 years old!
Thanks!!


----------



## salmonslammer

Still comes up as the #1 search on google.... we're a powerfull force! 

Headed to the upper BM tomorrow!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I've been running var spots for people on my days off. Servicing Hodenpyl to Rainbow Bend. As well as all NCT trail heads in between.


----------



## salmonslammer

PM me your #... Got out of town so late I have to change my plans. Was going from 72 to CCC but burned too much daylight loading.


----------



## twohearted

Desperately seeking a reliable car spotter in this area. Saw one old post on this thread from back in 2010 that referred to this area, but nothing since then. If anyone knows someone (or would be willing to do it yourself), please message me privately. I will pay up to $25.


----------



## Steve

If anyone has an accurate new mobile phone number for John Jurik please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Syndicate

What is a spotting service if I may ask?


----------



## Steve

Syndicate said:


> What is a spotting service if I may ask?


Someone who moves your vehicle from point A to point B for you to aid you when doing a one way float down a river.


----------



## Syndicate

Oh that's a good idea


----------



## Bighunther

Anyone have A recommendation for lower ausauble?


----------



## feedinggrounds

feedinggrounds said:


> Still offering vehicle spot service on the Rifle, with additional # 989-942-1332, Dan can text also on last # Real time river conditions. spot fees, $20 up to m-55 $25 up to state park or down to Moffit bridge. Also have a cabin rental, with private lake fishing, rowboat provided. Skidway Area.


Still spotting on The Rifle, 7 days a week with 1 days notice for mid week spots. Can store boats and watercraft from week to week. 989-942-1332,Dan


----------



## OnlyChild

I spot on the White River between Hesperia and Whitehall. I spot everyday of the week and all seasons with running water.You can reach me at my email [email protected]


----------



## steeler

I've used Whats His Face years ago. Didn't realize he still does it. Just ask him to not smoke when he is in your vehicle.

http://www.pmcarspotting.com/online-business-card/?lang=1&langid=1&siteid=660187&st=1


----------



## steeler

Syndicate said:


> Oh that's a good idea


The alternatives are - Bring 2 vehicles and park one at the Put-Out. Then drive back to the Put-In and pick up the tow vehicle. Or bring a bike and load it in the boat (as long as you are not floating too far). But $20 for spot service is reasonable especially if its helping the local economy.


----------



## STONE FLY

Big news but not good. jim Weber sold his house a month ago, his phone is disconnected so I`m guessing theres no one else to spot the Manistee around CCC stretch. That was my closest and nice float too so I`m a little bummed. Besides being the spotter, his property was the take out spot just past the bridge a bit. When I pulled into Jims and didnt see any drift boats, and then a guy walked out of the garage I knew what happened. ;(


----------



## WILDCATWICK

STONE FLY said:


> Big news but not good. jim Weber sold his house a month ago, his phone is disconnected so I`m guessing theres no one else to spot the Manistee around CCC stretch. That was my closest and nice float too so I`m a little bummed. Besides being the spotter, his property was the take out spot just past the bridge a bit. When I pulled into Jims and didnt see any drift boats, and then a guy walked out of the garage I knew what happened. ;(


You may want to try Dave Simpson at 231-622-7314. Let us all know. Good luck


----------



## TCChef

WILDCATWICK said:


> Ruth Methner. She spots vehicles on the Big Manistee, the Tippy dam and Hodenpyl stretch, Little Manistee, Pine, Bear Creek. Her number is 231-848-4156.


Does anyone know if Ruth still operates her service or is there someone else spotting around Tippy Dam?


----------



## -Axiom-

TCChef said:


> Does anyone know if Ruth still operates her service or is there someone else spotting around Tippy Dam?


Ruth is still active.


----------



## chuckinduck

TCChef said:


> Does anyone know if Ruth still operates her service or is there someone else spotting around Tippy Dam?


Yes. I used her last weekend.


----------



## TCChef

chuckinduck said:


> Yes. I used her last weekend.


Thanks


----------



## OnlyChild

I'm still spotting on the White. Give me a call 231-893-2693 or email me [email protected] . The fastest and best is a call. E mail service is not the best here.

Thanks
Drew


----------



## feedinggrounds

feedinggrounds said:


> Still spotting on The Rifle, 7 days a week with 1 days notice for mid week spots. Can store boats and watercraft from week to week. 989-942-1332,Dan


Still spot cars on the Rifle, 7 days a week with 1 day notice midweek.


----------



## Jkbargo

Does anyone have recommendations for a spotter in SE UP? Looking for someone near Allenville/ St. Ignace area.


----------

